# My parrotlet questions thread.



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I usually have a lot of questions regarding my parrotlet, and someone suggested before I make a thread for all my questions about her.
So here it is.
Anything new I want to ask I'll put it in here, unless it's urgent or something and I'm not getting any answers.

Right now I'm just wondering how you warm up your parrotlets after their shower? I usually place her cage near enough a radiator for half hour or so and then bring her back into the room with me. 
But it's been quite warm lately. Will she be ok without the heating on, just to be in the room by me? She won't tolerate being wrapped or dabbed with a towel or anything like that.

She has these big blood feathers on her head and I think under at least one wing. The one on the wings been there a while now. She keeps itching the ones on her head. Can I just let some water drops fall in the head ones and hopefully it'll help them? She doesn't usually get her head that wet on top when she bathes you see.

Also the parrotlet forum im using I'm having trouble posting on ATM and I don't know what sites to trust with diets etc, so if anyone with experience could please please post a sticky up on the avian bit or a link here with some parrotlet care, mainly foods they can have, cant have, which parts, how often and which to cook or not to cook etc then that'll be great thankyou.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm on a forum called Talk Parrotlets as I really want a parrot and am investigating them as a possible choice (pending my OH agreeing fully). It seems really good and I've had really quick replies as everyone on there is obsessed with Parrotlets. Here's a link to the site if it's not the one you've been using lately Talk Parrotlets Forums

How do you find your Parrotlet as a pet? 
Is she quite a quiet bird? 
How long have you had her?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi, thanks for the link. I will look into it.

I really dont know tbh how to answer your question lol, as she is such a gorgeous sweetie and loves smooths etc, but in my experience of having her for four years she's very noisy lol! I wouldn't be without her, and maybe it's just cos she's a lone bird and bonded to me loads so she tweets when I'm not there all the time too, and maybe cos she's only four, but she can be very very loud.
She is nippy and moody but they all are. She's sitting on me right now chewing my dressing gown...hmmm. She's quite a good talker and such a character. Theyre supposed to have the character of a macaw and amazon in one little body. 

All in all a parrotlet is the perfect little parrot!! She's amazing! I would like to also add she has noisy toys which are her faves and she laughs very loud with them. Her noise level, though very annoying, is nowhere near as bad as a bigger parrot. I'd def go for a parrotlet.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Have you kept any other species of birds to compare her noisiness too e.g. budgies, cockatiels. I asked about noise on the forum in the link and there were some quite mixed answers

When you say she loves smooths lol do you mean head scratches and stuff?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey. She loves scratches on her heard, back, wings and chest but depending on her mood lol. Mainly her head. She tends to be all like smooth me, smooth me and after a few seconds she's a bit bitey. But she's never ever drawn blood ever for me, although to my husband she has (she's not bonded to him, might not wanna mention thst to you OH lol).
Shes only ever been really nippy towards OH when she was hormonal in teenage years or molting.

I have kept budgies and cockatiels before but I was very young and although I remember one cockatiel being very friendly and funny, I don't remember mich elsr noise wise. 
Looking at articles and YouTube though, id still recommend a parrotlet as a first any day. Cockatiels I know like their voices more lol


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

They always sound so lovely, I don't mind biting as I'd expect it of a parrot of any species from time to time if I'm not careful. It seems people become totally besotted with parrotlets which is very positive to hear


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I would def get one.

Does anyone know please if a parrotlet is supposed to molt right above their cere? Mine is molting all over at the moment and I noticed lots of tiny dark feathers coming out there that look like blood feathers and some longer ones with more white on them. He loves me to scratch her there and rubs her face everywhere, even when not molting so I'm worried she will break some and start bleeding. 

Also she always seems to be moulting somewhere, mainly her head and chest. At the moment she's going through a proper moult with loads of tiny and really long White stalks coming out. She seems to have trouble getting the White sheaths off them even though she rubs and has scritches everyday. 
Under her head feathers where they look normal she still has sharp long White ones sticking out from her head all the way to the surface. Hard to explain without pics i suppose. 
I think she could do with more natural light. I've also been trying to steady her daily routine, including getting her up and then to bed at the same times each morning and night. So she has twelve hours uncovered and twelve covered.

Btw she bathes herself in her own water bowl but won't use a bath or bowl and she doesnt like being sprayed much.


----------

